# Which one?



## Rossi (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been training in Muay Thai for a few months now and have a few years experience of TKD (going back a while though) and want to augment it with a more grappling/locks/throws discipline. 

Because of the clubs near me its a toss up between Judo and BJJ - anyone got any thoughs?

Cheers


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 31, 2006)

A lot would depend on what you want out of it.  There is a lot of crossover between the two arts as BJJ came from Judo, but there is a little different focus.  If you want to emphasize thows, go with Judo.  Ground work, BJJ would be the better choice.  They both have a lot of joint locks.  Also, Judo had ground work, ne waza, and BJJ also has throws.  

Tough choice,

Jeff


----------



## Ybot (Nov 2, 2006)

If your looking something that would fit more seemlessly with your muey Thai I'd go Judo.  Judo specializes in throws (the link between the standing and ground game).  Judo also has a good ground grappling game with basicly the same arsenal on the ground as bjj, just much less time spent there.

On the other hand if you go with BJJ your not going to get that smooth transistion from the standing to ground game, but you will get a killer ground game.

Also, I remembered this thread from a while back that was similar to this one, and might also help you decide.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38601


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought perhaps I could come here and give you a good answer.
But these 2 have it covered.  It's a personal choice.  Check out both schools and see which one you like.  I really can't add anything to what has been said here.


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello, Go with JUDO.  Judo came from Jujutsu, Sensi Kano students later fought with other Jujutsu schools in contest...guess who won..Judo!

Many Judoka's who goes to MMA are able to throw/takedown most of there challengers first, plus you do learn grappling in Judo.

Judo teaches many things including striking arts too,(arm bars,locks,chokes,

Look into it and try it...you will enjoy the art of JUDO!   It is not as easy as it looks.....still learning the art of JUDO.....Aloha


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

Still learning,

Remember in the times of the old Judo v Jujutsu match ups, many of Kano's students also studied  Jujutsu  elsewhere.
Seigo Sheioda ( I am horrible with Japanese names and spelling) was a Daito Ryu man ( referenced in Modern Budo and Bujutsu, by Donn F Draeger) famous for killing men with his Yamarashi (the old version where you drop your opponent on the top of his head.)
 Kano knew he needed some limb breakers to take on limb breakers=)


----------

